# Tetra Aquasafe or Carbon Filtered



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

What does everyone think? Using tetra aqua safe for water changes or carbon filtered water???

I am currently using carbon filtered but im thinking of switching to using aquasafe. I use to use aquasafe but due to the size of my aquarium i didnt want to use a conditioner but im thinking it might be best.

I like aqua safe as it also adds vitamin to the water and a mucus layer and neutralises hard metals, carbon i don't think does any of this it only neutralises chlorine.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

IMHO, I'd rather use PRIME.. A 'lil bit more expensive but it does the job better..


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Great il take a look at prime, does prime get rid of the heavy metals such as zinc, copper and and lead as i dont think my carbon filters do


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pirairtool said:


> Great il take a look at prime, does prime get rid of the heavy metals such as zinc, copper and and lead as i dont think my carbon filters do


Sorry, I havent touched any auquarium products in years, heck i dont even own a fishtank :laugh: ... but thats what i, and most hobbyists I know, use and reccommend.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Prime is the sh*t, it's all I've ever used.

It does cost a lil more but its worth every penny


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

but im curious as well as to what it exactly removes from the water.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Slytooth13 said:


> but im curious as well as to what it exactly removes from the water.


Doesn't remove anything. What it does it detoxifies any metals found in tap water at normal levels.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes thats right. I am currently adding carbon filtered water on water changes and then adding aquasafe anyway just to be sure. Aquasafe does the below. I was purchasing it at £13 for 500ml at my local fish store, and these guys do 5,000ml for £29 amazing:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/water_a...ner/tetra/13376

Water treatment liquid - makes hard tap water safe for aquarium use. Suitable for tank top-ups, transporting fish and quarantine treatment.

* Neutralises toxic substances in tap water, including chlorine and heavy metals such as copper, lead and zinc
* Adds natural nutrients and minerals: iodine for vitality, magnesium for growth and wellbeing, vitamin B to combat stress
* Protects gills and mucous membranes with beneficial particles
* New BioExtract natural polymer formula aids growth of friendly bacteria for clear, clean water
* Can be used for filling or topping up tanks with tap water, transporting fish and quarantine treatments
* Improves breeding conditions and promotes plant growth
* Aids recovery after illness
* Suitable for freshwater and saltwater aquaria


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I use carbon in my water and it keeps it crystal clear... we dont have much chlorine in the water around and i read somewhere that most of it dissipates when you add it to the tank. I try not to use chemicals whenever possible to keep my water as natural as can be. The only thing i add is flourish excel to my planted tanks because i dont have the time or $$ to be fiddling with co2 tanks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pirairtool said:


> Yes thats right. I am currently adding carbon filtered water on water changes and then adding aquasafe anyway just to be sure.


I dont get it... Carbon does help clear foggy tanks but when treating, or conditioning a tank, carbon should always be taken out.

Im sorry, its been awhile since Ive been back in the hobby... but I remember that using carbon filters out and breaks down the chemical substances to your tank which cancels out the purpose.

(Sorry, I have to read my past emails about water chem)


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

This is for when adding NEW water to the aquarium, so when doing water changes not on tank cycling


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i only use Prime as well. its the best i've found.


----------

